# Mackeral Donut - consolation prize



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Couldn't find any Doggies, but did have a pretty good tussle with a nice YFT. Was pretty cold and gloomy out there and the small tailor (in the 40's) were annoying as usual. The bigger tailor seem to be gone as well.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Mmm sashimi time.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Greta effort to get out and nice tuna too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

Very pretty fish mate , nice catch

What length ?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> Very pretty fish mate , nice catch
> 
> What length ?


88cm, was a fun fight on the light gear. How was it on the chew?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

bertros said:


> Would take that consolation of yours any day of the week Carnster. My favourite fish in the ocean.


The fillets were perfect. I can't complain.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

scater said:


> Mmm sashimi time.





CAV said:


> that's a tasty consolation prize, nice work.





suehobieadventure said:


> Greta effort to get out and nice tuna too.


Thanks folks.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

When did you go out, it was big at Palm Beach this morning, 
You did well to get out,  
Nice YT


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Great looking fish, good work.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

spottymac said:


> When did you go out, it was big at Palm Beach this morning,
> You did well to get out,
> Nice YT


It was big this morn, but there were good gaps Stu. However i caught it Sat morn when the swell was much easier.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

jbonez said:


> Great looking fish, good work.


Thanks Jarrad, i was happy to hear the screaming drag. That's why fishing is so good, you just don't know what's gunna happen.
I am trying a new technique to increase my poor retention rate. I peg the line to my yak so when the fish hits the bait it gets loose line to allow it to swallow the bait before the slack is taken up on the rod. The hooks were that far down it's guts i couldn't get them out until i filleted it. Will be trying that again.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The yellow jellybeans are my favourite.
Nice catch indeed.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Screw you ya bastard. You just keep throwing daggers. You will never again get any empathy from me in May to September.
Winter is as real as a drop bear.
Bah.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Weathers fine. I cant catch a fish in prime season; hes nailing yellowfin in winter.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Im starting to believe it. Weathers starting to turn and I cant find a decent fish this Summer.
8 years of dialect study, I might be ready. Nah Id just end up w a Stealth I couldnt take home on the plane.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Zed said:


> Screw you ya bastard. You just keep throwing daggers. You will never again get any empathy from me in May to September.
> Winter is as real as a drop bear.
> Bah.


I try my best. ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Zed said:


> Weathers fine. I cant catch a fish in prime season; hes nailing yellowfin in winter.


They certainly do have to be there, to have a chance of catching them.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

keza said:


> The yellow jellybeans are my favourite.
> Nice catch indeed.


I agree they are top table fare raw.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Screw you ya bastard. You just keep throwing daggers. You will never again get any empathy from me in May to September.
> ...


You are a naughty boy LB. ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> bump


Is that a wisecrak? 8)


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

bad


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Great looking fish them YFT's. Nice one carnster.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

wayneedden said:


> Great looking fish them YFT's. Nice one carnster.


Thanks Wayne.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

alangoggin said:


> I'd be happy to catch one of them in peak season never mind winter! Awesome stuff
> 
> I am trying a new technique to increase my poor retention rate. I peg the line to my yak so when the fish hits the bait it gets loose line to allow it to swallow the bait before the slack is taken up on the rod. The hooks were that far down it's guts i couldn't get them out until i filleted it. Will be trying that again.


That's a great idea, almost like a clip on an out rigger? God help the fish at palmy if you start improving your retention rate :lol:

Nice work mate[/quote]

It would certainly be less frustrating.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Some consolation prize carnstebastard


I am not complaining.


----------

